# Doghouse Cake Mold



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got this in an e-mail from Wilton. It's a cake form for a doghouse that's kind of cute for a fluff birthday cake idea. If you click on instructions you'll see inside how to decorate it and then you can improvise the dog to look like a Maltese if you get enough white icing and play around with it. They also have a cake form that looks like a giant paw print. 
Stand-Up House Pan


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice, and it can be used for more than one occasion. I'll bookmark this one.


----------

